# I cant move the mouse between vm & host system  machine

## _glen

I have this problem with the 2.6.19 kernel and all after.  I cant move the pointer (mouse) between the virtual machine window and the host operating system, is there a bug in the 2.6.19 Linux kernel (gentoo Linux (2.6.19-gentoo-r5  2.6.20-gentoo-r :Cool: ) there is no problem with the 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 kernel. When you enable mouse keys in the keyboard accessibility applet, it works poorly(2.6.19).

Microsoft virtual pc 6.0.142.0

Operating system:	  Windows XP Professional

System version :	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

Processor type: 	AMD Pentium 4 class (x86 f15 m3 s2)

Processor features:	MMX, SSE2, 3DNow

Number of processors:	2

Approximate clock speed:	2.6 GHz

Total physical memory:	2048

----------

## moocha

You forgot to (re-)emerge and/or load the VMware modules inside the guest operating system after you rebooted it with the new kernel. The easiest way is to emerge the module-rebuild package inside the guest OS, then to run

```
module-rebuild populate
```

and finally

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

Edit: Please ignore above, apparently I was having both a very stupid day and a temporary failure in reading abilities...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## DR_Free

Hey Glen,

Please see this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4053402.html#4053402

There really DOES seem to be an issue / regression regarding a kernel or driver change around the transition from 

2.6.18.x to 2.6.19.  

I have built (almost) each kernel since 2.6.19 and including 2.6.21 using gentoo-sources and genkernel.  None of 

these detect the mouse input which can be seen by looking at:

  $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

Reports in Microsoft's newsgroups [actually a search for Linux mouse] shows that this is not a Gentoo specific issue:  

microsoft newsgroup link

mod edit - shortened url to prevent scrolling - mark_alec

----------

## _glen

After rebuild  gentoo 2007.0  with  kernel source  2.6.19-gentoo-r5, then genkernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 and moving the whole lot no to VMware server 1.0.3  there is no problem with the mouse, so the pointer problem must be with Microsoft virtual pc .

----------

